

Ask HN: How can I make sure no one will steal my work on Github? - dglassan

I've finally decided I need to publish some of my past projects on Github to show off my work to potential employers. But how can I make sure that no one else will steal it and claim it as their own work?<p>I'm going to add a license to it, I just haven't looked into the right one, but if I make it a public repository on Github then how can I prevent someone from copy-pasting the code and claiming they wrote it?
======
dlitvakb
GitHub is a source for Open Source, be sure to protect your creation with an
appropriate Open Source licence such as GPL, LGPL, Apache, MIT or CC. If
someone claims your product as his own, you have the licence to back your
work.

Just be sure you don't have client sensitive information or anything that
might break a NDA

------
tree_of_item
If you're worried about someone "stealing" your code, then GitHub might not be
the right place for you.

------
jarrodtaylor
You can't, but you can show prior work. When you put something on Github it
gets timestamped.

